# Problem bei Ilohamail Installation



## Glare (14. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe heute Ilohamail über das 10 Steps Howto installiert.

Aber nach dem Login bekomme ich folgende Fehlermeldungen:


```
[B]Warning[/B]:  mkdir() [[URL="http://webmail.w4z.de/source/function.mkdir"]function.mkdir[/URL]]: SAFE MODE Restriction in effect. The script whose uid is 10007 is not allowed to access /var/www/web5/web/data/uploads owned by uid 33 in [B]/var/www/web5/web/include/write_sinc.inc[/B] on line [B]38[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]:  mkdir() [[URL="http://webmail.w4z.de/source/function.mkdir"]function.mkdir[/URL]]: SAFE MODE Restriction in effect. The script whose uid is 10007 is not allowed to access /var/www/web5/web/data/cache owned by uid 33 in [B]/var/www/web5/web/include/write_sinc.inc[/B] on line [B]45[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/web5/web/include/write_sinc.inc:38) in [B]/var/www/web5/web/include/encryption.inc[/B] on line [B]91[/B]

[B]Warning[/B]: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /var/www/web5/web/include/write_sinc.inc:38) in [B]/var/www/web5/web/include/session_auth.inc[/B] on line [B]59
```
[/B]Kann mir jemand verraten was schief läuft? 10007 ist die UID vom web5


----------



## Till (14. Jan. 2008)

Schalte mal den PHP Safemode in den Webseiten Einstellungen aus.


----------



## Glare (14. Jan. 2008)

*autsch* Warum bin ich da nicht selber drauf gekommen? 

Herzlichen Dank!


----------

